# الجزء التاني من الشرح المفصل (( للفيس بوك )) ....



## H O P A (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الثالوث الاقدس

أمين .....

انا اسف اني اتأخرت شوية في عمل الجزء التاني بس كان في شوية ظروف كدة و الحمدلله نشكر ربنا قدرت اخلصه و سامحوني لو في اي اخطاء او في حاجة نسيت احطها .... و يا رب يعجبكم ....شكراً ....​*

















*ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في عمل شرح مفيد و شكراً ....​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شرح راااااااااائع جدا 
مرسىىىىىى على الشرح 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## H O P A (5 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> شرح راااااااااائع جدا
> مرسىىىىىى على الشرح
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكراً علي ردك الجميل و العفو ....​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي هوووبا علي الشرح المفصل



وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لمجهودك وتعبك والرب يعوض ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## H O P A (6 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي هوووبا علي الشرح المفصل
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعبك​*





الانبا ونس قال:


> *شكرا لمجهودك وتعبك والرب يعوض ​*





swety koky girl قال:


>





فراشة مسيحية قال:


>



*شكراً علي الردود الحلوة ديه ....​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر ليك يا باشا على المجهود الرائع وتعبك فى الشرح


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا للتفصيل لجميله ديه والشرح الدقيق


----------



## H O P A (13 أكتوبر 2008)

احلى ديانة قال:


> الف شكر ليك يا باشا على المجهود الرائع وتعبك فى الشرح





moviemaker قال:


> شكراا للتفصيل لجميله ديه والشرح الدقيق



*شكراً علي ردودكم الحلوة ...​*


----------

